# Any Femara Success Stories...



## HockeyMom

Congrats Mama's!:yipee:

I wanted to ask a question and see if anyone out there had any success stories that they could attribute to taking Femara.

My Fert Dr said that it is probably a course of action that we'll be taking & I don't know a lot about it (doing some research).

I thank you for your help--all advise is good!

Best of luck to you and your lil bundles of joy!:crib:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi! I got a :bfp: with Femara along with IUI back in January. Sadly my baby passed at 9wks. I am about to start back ttc again and will be using Femara again.


----------



## HockeyMom

Greeney Thanks so much for your input. I am so very sorry for your loss. Yeah I am new to this whole thingy (Femara/IUI-stuff) so I am hoping for the best. Lots of Luck and Love!
:dust:


----------



## courtw

greeneyes were there any side effects? i go back to the fertility specialist on friday cause clomid did not work for me. i took the 50mg, 100mg, and 150 with no ovulation. they said i could try the femara.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I used Femara and got pregnant twice, once with my daughter who is now 2, and again in February this year but ended in M/C. 

I love Femara when compared to Clomid. The only side effect Femara presented was headaches, but they weren't that bad just annoying. 

Femara is prescribed in the following doses .. 2.5mg, 5mg, 7.5mg or 12.5mg. I was taking 5mg CD3-CD7. 

Good luck :)


----------



## courtw

PCOSmom what was the cost like?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

It all depends on if your Femara is covered under your insurance. Mine was not covered and was about $90. I did go to Femara.com and printed a prescription card that says you can get Femara for $10 with this card. I was going to try to use it this month but my fertility doctor said I could not ttc this month due to a large cyst. Maybe it'll work for you? worth a shot?


----------



## kat2782

after 9 cycles of clomid all bfn, we tried femara and got pregnant on the 4th cycle which ended in a mc. but we got pregnant again 2 cycles later. so femara worked much better than clomid for me (pcos). and the only side effect i had was headaches but i found if i took it in the afternoon (2pm) i didnt get the headache. i took 5mg on days 5-9 as for cost, my insurance covered it because femara is used primarily as a breast cancer drug. i only paid $35 per cycle


----------



## HockeyMom

Thanks for all of the information ladies. Qustion...do you think that the MC's were result of taking the Femara. I know that it is very normal to have them it happens to a lot of women. But do you think it was result of your body taking it--I got a little freaked out when I heard that it can cause birth defects? I keep telling myself that it has worked for many if it did then they wouldn't prescribe it.:winkwink:

We'll see. I got to Dr on Tuesday. I just want enough info to throw at him while I am sitting there and not like :dohh: i forgot what I was going to ask (which happens alot--I remember after I leave).

:hug:


----------



## kat2782

i wondered the same thing about femara causing the mc. i asked the dr and he told me that because i have pcos im more likely to have a mc. so he seemed to think it was the pcos and not the femara. good luck! im really happy that i took the femara. like i said before, it worked soooo much better than the clomid for me.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I think you have the same odd's of having a m/c with or without the use of Femara. My RE informed me that statistics say that 1 in 4 pregnancies end in miscarriage (25%)!!! But you don't hear about it as much in the "real" world because most terminate early before a woman even knows she's pregnant. 

The risk of birth defects on Femara are so minimal. The reason why it is said to cause birth defects is because "it can" cause birth defects if you are taking the pill and are pregnant. Femara is a short acting drug and stays in your system for a VERY short period of time (unlike Clomid). When taking Femara at the beginning of your cycle, there is no way the Femara is still in your system by the time conception occurs (once again unlike Clomid). 

I hope this info helps a little! :) Best wishes!!!


----------



## HockeyMom

Thank you so much for all of the information ladies. I really appreciate it. :thumbup:

I'll be happy when I can find out what is going on, and where fate lies. It is floating up in the air right now. I am a person that likes to have a handle on things but w/ all of our issues, options etc it gets overwhelming. I'm also thinking of acupuncture. I have read a lot and it seems that people respond well to it. I think i could use it for other things too--RELAXATION being one of them LOL. :haha:

Again, Thanks so much. I'd be lost w/o the internet ya know?!:haha:


----------



## hollyw79

I just started Femara the other day.. and my FS says he actually sees less mc with Femara than with Clomid- WISH I had known this earlier. I was given Clomid in Jan and DID miscarry :cry: Apparently Clomid can linger in your body for 6-8 WEEKS whereas the Femara would be gone before the baby ever even implanted and possibly even before conception... I researched the birth defects bit too- and it's for women who took it while pregnant already- so it's under different circumstances. 

best of luck my dear! I hope femara works!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks for your posts!!! I will be on Femara soon. I'm currently on Day #4 of Provera to induce my period and then I will start Femara. *fingerscrossed*


----------



## HockeyMom

Good Luck Mrs Compass!!! I hope that we are all able to achieve our lil bundles of joy! Anyone think it is funny how in depth things are when trying to conceive. Who knew? Because I will tell you this girl sure as hell didn't! HAHA! When I think back to when I was younger and when I got PG w/ my 1st son (ages ago) I had no clue about any of this stuff! I feel slightly educated that I know more about my body now than I ever did!


----------



## hollyw79

I definitely agree- I got preggo 9 years ago with my son and didn't even TRY- and now it seems like the most difficult challenge in the world!


----------



## greeneyes0279

courtw said:


> greeneyes were there any side effects? i go back to the fertility specialist on friday cause clomid did not work for me. i took the 50mg, 100mg, and 150 with no ovulation. they said i could try the femara.

The only side effects I had was a little moodiness.


----------



## HockeyMom

Eh moodieness...nothing that I don't have already! HAHA! JK! Thanks again!


----------



## courtw

i am to start femara on 5/6. i went to my FS on last friday but i had my gallbladder out on thursday so he wants me to wait untill i heal to start the femara


----------



## greeneyes0279

courtw said:


> i am to start femara on 5/6. i went to my FS on last friday but i had my gallbladder out on thursday so he wants me to wait untill i heal to start the femara

Good Luck to you!


----------



## dianndelto

My GYNO recomended me to take Femara instead. We have been TTC for a year now without any help, but I only get my period once in a while! Im in day 2 of femara! Send baby dust to us this way!! ;) I will keep you all updated!


----------



## courtw

Dianndelto thats how i am very irregular and i will deff send some dust your way if you send some mine lol


----------



## dianndelto

Today is day 5. tomorrow I start checking my ovulation with my Ovulation kit. so nervious! Im sending baby dust your way. in my job we have 4 pregnant women and my sister in law too. I keep robbing them and getting near them, maybe its contagious! ;)


----------



## courtw

wouldnt it be nice if it were that easy


----------



## dianndelto

Baby dust your way! I happen to work in the most magical place in the world where there is pixie dust in the air... sending some to you! Today is day 3 after ovulation. how am I going to make it 2 weeks before testing!


----------



## courtw

i started my femara last night so i am praying that you get a positive test i was hoping that maybe i will find out before fathers day and make it special for my husband!


----------



## courtw

by the way im way jelouse that you work at the most magical place on earth! that would be and amazing job! i have a pretty stressful job that doesnt help with this situation


----------



## jonnanne3

There is a girl on here that was taking Femara and she had triplets. Multiples are very rare with Femara, but she has 3 BEAUTIFUL little babies! I took it for a few months and liked it a lot better than Clomid. Less side effects and I did get pregnant on our last try of it but sadly lost the pregnancy at 8 wks. 
Good luck and I hope it works for you! :hugs:


----------



## Rykersmomma

I took Femara and conceived my son on my 4th round. He was big and healthy. Now at 17 months I am ttc again. I have had two very very faint pos with the hpt... So will wait a few day to a week and test with a digital pregnant/not pregnant test. Save me the stress!!! If I am preggos this too will be a Femara baby. And will have been conceived on 3 rounds.I love this stuff because it made:happydance: me a momma. I do have sugar issues and I am chunky, with irregular periods all my life. This stuff worked for me. I highly recommend it and wish you all the best!!!


----------



## courtw

rykers i am on my first round and i pray it works my body does not like all these medications.


----------



## hollyw79

I just took Femara for the 1st time this month and got my BFP! SO thankful!!! I took 5mg cd3-8.. my doc had me take it one extra day. I'm praying it all goes well! So far, so good! best of luck ladies! I'm definitely a fan of Femara!


----------



## chellebelle12

I have been on Femara for 6 months now. I have PCOS and wasn't ovulating so Dr had me start taking 1 pill CD3-7. With each month he increased my dose since I still wasnt ovulating. Finally in March my does was up to 3pills CD 1-5. I found out I was pregnant in April but sadly miscarried about 6 days after that. Now I have to take a month off from fertility pills to let my body rest. So far I dont have any complaints about the femara. Am hoping to get pregnant and stay pregnant soon!


----------



## courtw

I did femara 7.5mg for cd 4-8 and still nothing on my us and they drew my progesterone lever just to make sure i didnt ovulate early and i did not:( i am not at the point where my only option is injectables which i dont think we can afford:(:(


----------



## FitMommaG

I got pregnant on Femara my second round taking 2.5mg CD 3-7! I had a healthy beautiful DD dec 2009. I am now TTC #2 and I am on my 1st round of Femara again to help! Best wishes for all you other ladies TTC on Femara!


----------



## twinxxsmom

Hi,
I took 5 mg of Femara after many yrs of having my son with clomid. My body went into major secondary infertlity since there is a 13 yr difference between him and my girls.It took one dose of femara to get pregnant with my twin girls.


----------



## future_numan

I used Femara plus clomid and 2 IUI to conceive Emily.. side effects weren't that bad.. had some hot flashes, that's about it..


----------



## Chiles

Thanks ladies! Gives me so much hope! I am starting femara when the :witch: arrives any day now!


----------



## flybaby

I start my 1st round of Femara 3-7 as soon as AF shows any day...After 3 failed cycles of clomid. I have a DD we conceived after a second cycle of 50mg clomid. We're trying to number two and it's wearing on my faith!


----------



## Chiles

flybaby said:


> I start my 1st round of Femara 3-7 as soon as AF shows any day...After 3 failed cycles of clomid. I have a DD we conceived after a second cycle of 50mg clomid. We're trying to number two and it's wearing on my faith!

Hey I will be starting femara this week :). I am starting to spot today. So hopefully tomorrow she will be here.


----------



## flybaby

I should be starting to take it Sunday or Monday. Getting anxious. I lost my first and went on the have a beautiful baby but still once you've gone threw a loss it makes you walk on eggshells especially for the first few months. Way too much to think about it's driving me a little crazy. I just hope this time is the charm...


----------



## Chiles

flybaby said:


> I should be starting to take it Sunday or Monday. Getting anxious. I lost my first and went on the have a beautiful baby but still once you've gone threw a loss it makes you walk on eggshells especially for the first few months. Way too much to think about it's driving me a little crazy. I just hope this time is the charm...

So sorry for your loss. I know that got to be hard. I hope we get our sticky beans and a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## HockeyMom

HI ladies! Love and Hugs to everyone!

It has been a while since I have been on and posted. Decided to get back to my "support group!" This site has been a blessing to get things out of my head. LOL.

I was out of the trying game for quite some time (endo issues, surgery, etc)-we have been trying again--knowing darn well it may not happen naturally (according to fert dr) but hey never hurts to TRY. LOL. I am currently a day late--didn't take Femara but thinking of doing it next cycle. They had me on it w/ a mix of progesterone to STOP my cycle all together from May to July so I have it--why not use it for fertility. LOL.

Hoping this month AF doesn't show her face--testing again tomorrow! 

HUGS!


----------



## flybaby

Hope we all get what we're hoping for. I know how consuming and heart wrenching this is. Love and baby dust to all!


----------



## flybaby

Hey just a questions I took provera for 5 days and usually when I take it I get my cycle about 5 days after it's now 7 days after and still nothing! It's not looking like it's going to be coming on Wednesday I will call the clinic...have any of you had provera not work?


----------



## Chiles

Hey I took provera. I took it for 10 days I think, and it took like 4 days for my cycle to start. Some ladies on here said that it can take up to 14 days. The waitng part sucked.


----------



## flybaby

When prescribed the clinic had told me I should have it by the tenth day which will be Wednesday. Every morning I'm getting more and more angry that the witch hasn't showed up! I just want to get on the my first cycle of Femara.


----------



## flybaby

Today is day 56 of my cycle...Have to wait until day 60 to call and tell them the Provera didn't work. They will give me another 5 day run at it. I hope and pray that it works. Looking like if it does work this time it will be a 70 day cycle. Frustration, yes. I pray that after I'm able to take my first round of Femara that it works. I feel like my hands are tied behind my back.


----------



## Chiles

I know you are frustrated. I hope provera works for you this time around. So you can start your round of femara.


----------



## flybaby

Thank you so much, it's looking like a 70 day cycle if the provera works...It's really good to know someone is out there listening! I appreciate it.


----------



## Chiles

You are welcome, please keep me updated flybaby!


----------



## sunshine1217

Has anyone ovulated on Clomid and still opted to switch? I ovulated on the two times I tried Clomid but I didn't like the dryness, the moodiness and nightsweats and am thinking of switching to Femara. I have heard that people switch because they don't ovulate and if you ovulate on one, you usually don't on the other. If that's the case, I certainly wouldn't want to switch.


----------



## Chiles

That is certainly not true about if you ovulate on one the other one will not work. Some ladies ovulate on both but one may work better than the other one. GL


----------



## sunshine1217

The first time on clomid I had 5 follies over 20 and one was 30, this was on cd 12. Second time, I only had 1 follicle that was 18 mm on cd 12. :shrug:

I decided to do femara....let's hope it works.


----------



## Sunshine7125

I got pregnant with my son on Femara in 2009... On my 4th round now ttc #2. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Chiles

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! I am waiting to start round 2 of something???? Idk what the doc is going to do yet!!!


----------



## shimonevans

well am new to this site but i saw alot of woman goin tru the same thing .
well i am only 23 years old my husband and i were trying for a baby from i was 21 and nothing happen i was on clomid nothing happen clomid was a wast of my time,naw am goin to start my first dosage of femara for the first time Tomorrw witch is the 29 of November, am hoping this works for us because am so young to go tru this i think, well am supposed to go bk to my doc on day 12 for a (u,s) to hopes it gives me some good results .by the way am taking femara 2.5 days 3-7 of cycle

question do femara really work how many dosage would one need to conceive


----------



## Chiles

shimonevans said:


> well am new to this site but i saw alot of woman goin tru the same thing .
> well i am only 23 years old my husband and i were trying for a baby from i was 21 and nothing happen i was on clomid nothing happen clomid was a wast of my time,naw am goin to start my first dosage of femara for the first time Tomorrw witch is the 29 of November, am hoping this works for us because am so young to go tru this i think, well am supposed to go bk to my doc on day 12 for a (u,s) to hopes it gives me some good results .by the way am taking femara 2.5 days 3-7 of cycle
> 
> question do femara really work how many dosage would one need to conceive

Hey I am 22 so I can def relate to the feeling. I never tried clomid. this is my 2nd round of femara and I will be doing gonal f injections this time around. I do not ovulate on my own...i never have periods unless medically induce. Femara works differently for everyone. I hope u get your BFP the 1st time around!!! GL.


----------



## shimonevans

Chiles i have clomid it didnt work for me, i dnt have regular periods on my own also i have to get it medically induce my self, i dnt ovulate on my own i dnt no why and am sooo young am on my 3rd day of period naw am starting ferama today hopfuly this works out for me ,my husband wants a child so bad and am starting to feel guilty about having him wait this long


----------



## sunshine1217

BTW, I usually Ovulate, just irregular, like 29-35 days. I used Clomid twice, worked both times. Tried femara this cycle, no ovulation! My follicles did not grow between last week and this week so am now starting follitism.


----------



## Chiles

shimonevans said:


> Chiles i have clomid it didnt work for me, i dnt have regular periods on my own also i have to get it medically induce my self, i dnt ovulate on my own i dnt no why and am sooo young am on my 3rd day of period naw am starting ferama today hopfuly this works out for me ,my husband wants a child so bad and am starting to feel guilty about having him wait this long

It kind of hurt. But you should not feel guilty about it at all. Have your husband had a SA done or kids? Because he could be part of the problem as well. It takes time just be patient. (which is impossible to do) I am here if you wanna talk ever. :flower:




sunshine1217 said:


> BTW, I usually Ovulate, just irregular, like 29-35 days. I used Clomid twice, worked both times. Tried femara this cycle, no ovulation! My follicles did not grow between last week and this week so am now starting follitism.

Are you just using follistim? I am doing a combo cycle with femara and gonal f. :happydance: Hope this works. GL!!!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

chilis I'm trying to revive my cycle, femara totally screwed me up. My follies seemed to have stopped growing at 13 mm. now I'm using follistim to revive them. hope it works. so i'm still on the same cycle.


----------



## Chiles

sunshine1217 said:


> chilis I'm trying to revive my cycle, femara totally screwed me up. My follies seemed to have stopped growing at 13 mm. now I'm using follistim to revive them. hope it works. so i'm still on the same cycle.

I hope the follistim work!!! Grow Follies Grow!!!:happydance: Fx


----------



## shimonevans

Chiles said:


> shimonevans said:
> 
> 
> well am new to this site but i saw alot of woman goin tru the same thing .
> well i am only 23 years old my husband and i were trying for a baby from i was 21 and nothing happen i was on clomid nothing happen clomid was a wast of my time,naw am goin to start my first dosage of femara for the first time Tomorrw witch is the 29 of November, am hoping this works for us because am so young to go tru this i think, well am supposed to go bk to my doc on day 12 for a (u,s) to hopes it gives me some good results .by the way am taking femara 2.5 days 3-7 of cycle
> 
> question do femara really work how many dosage would one need to conceive
> 
> Hey I am 22 so I can def relate to the feeling. I never tried clomid. this is my 2nd round of femara and I will be doing gonal f injections this time around. I do not ovulate on my own...i never have periods unless medically induce. Femara works differently for everyone. I hope u get your BFP the 1st time around!!! GL.Click to expand...




Chiles said:


> shimonevans said:
> 
> 
> Chiles i have clomid it didnt work for me, i dnt have regular periods on my own also i have to get it medically induce my self, i dnt ovulate on my own i dnt no why and am sooo young am on my 3rd day of period naw am starting ferama today hopfuly this works out for me ,my husband wants a child so bad and am starting to feel guilty about having him wait this long
> 
> It kind of hurt. But you should not feel guilty about it at all. Have your husband had a SA done or kids? Because he could be part of the problem as well. It takes time just be patient. (which is impossible to do) I am here if you wanna talk ever. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> BTW, I usually Ovulate, just irregular, like 29-35 days. I used Clomid twice, worked both times. Tried femara this cycle, no ovulation! My follicles did not grow between last week and this week so am now starting follitism.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you just using follistim? I am doing a combo cycle with femara and gonal f. :happydance: Hope this works. GL!!!!!Click to expand...



thanks so much i will keep that in mind but yes he did a s, and it came bk great


----------



## shimonevans

hi ladies a lil update i just started my first dosage of femara today had a lil headache but nothing to serious am really hoping this works for us because clomid did nothing for me


----------



## Chiles

Yea I get the headaches too. What dose are you on? 

I take my 1st injection tomorrow:happydance: so excited!!!


----------



## shimonevans

am on 2.5mg what are you on


----------



## Chiles

7.5 mg! Talk about hot flashes!


----------



## shimonevans

am not having hot flashes thank god but the head ache killin me not to bad i can handle it doe.
do u no any one personally who have had success with femara ????/


----------



## shimonevans

do the 7.5 work faster than the 2.5?


----------



## Chiles

Yes on this site. I have a friend who just got her bfp. JinJin. I have read several success stories. I dont know anyone personally though. 

The 7.5 is just a larger dose because the smaller dose did not work for me. So i needed a larger dose. It depends on the person. 2.5 may just work perfect for you, and the 7.5 may over stimulate you. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## shimonevans

yea i will have to wait and see will i hope it does work for me getting tired of my mom and family asking me for a baby


----------



## shimonevans

keep me posted plz


----------



## Chiles

you and me both!!!! Everyone is asking when the babies coming. 

I will keep you posted, you do the same


----------



## shimonevans

will about almost true with my femara i have 4 more to take,they will be finish by Saturday then on my way for my u,s on Wednesday hopfully it works,
am not getting the trigger shot and iui just yet the doctor is trying to see if we can do it on are own first then if that dnt work we no what we have to do .


----------



## shimonevans

i will keep you posted hun hope nothing but the best for us this month


----------



## Chiles

Yes that's how we were last cycle. We didn't know what to expect. We don't know if we are getting the trigger just yet. If I do not get a pos opk by cd 15 then we may have to trigger. I am excited about my cd 13 u/s next week to see how many follies we have this cycle. I hope the gonal f do the trick. I wish I could have an u/s today to see how the femara is coming along. I am nervous bout OHSS and wasting a cycle. I am really hoping for 4 or 5 good follies so we can have more targets. And then we may consider IUI. I am just ready to get my BFP.


----------



## shimonevans

i am so ready my self but we will see how it goes trying it on are own first just hops it works 
i was wondering did any one on this thread got pg with taking femara with out iui or the trigger ? 
i havent had much time to look it up just joined the thread last week


----------



## Chiles

I do not remember off the top of my head. Lol. I have read so many threads from here and there. And I have read a few who has done timed intercourse and got preggo. I am very hopeful you will be the 1st person that "I" know. :) you can probably search it. More and likely they have.


----------



## shimonevans

thanks chiles you have been more than helpfull for me i will keep u updated and in my prays thats we wil have are BFP soon
nice to have someone to talk to, thanks alot


----------



## Chiles

Aww thanks! It is nice to have someone to talk to. I will do the same


----------



## Charisse28

I will be waiting for AF to come after I stop the NPC, I'm really scared that my December cycle will be a bust too and there will be no mature follies on my CD12 u/s again. Today I had this overwhelming feeling that Femara might not work for me since my body is so stubborn. IDK, would love a BFP for Christmas. I got a headache today.:(



:dust::dust::dust:~BABY DUST TO ALL~:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Chiles

Charisse28 said:


> I will be waiting for AF to come after I stop the NPC, I'm really scared that my December cycle will be a bust too and there will be no mature follies on my CD12 u/s again. Today I had this overwhelming feeling that Femara might not work for me since my body is so stubborn. IDK, would love a BFP for Christmas. I got a headache today.:(
> 
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:~BABY DUST TO ALL~:dust::dust::dust:

I can totally relate to how you feel about that. I am afraid of that too. I am praying hard that this is really our month. Its stressful enough with out all the issues. If I had the funds for ivf I would pay for it instead of all this. I just want a baby, or even multiples I would happily take them. Keep us posted on your cycle this month! :dust:


----------



## wantanerd

I am 13 weeks pregnant all thanks to Femara and the HCG shot. It worked and I was amazed when I got the call I was pregnant. It did take four cycles for me to get pregnant though. 

Good luck and baby dust to you =)


----------



## Sunshine7125

Just wanted to let you girls know I am pregnant with my 2nd Femara baby! It does work :) good luck to everyone!


----------



## siblingwishes

Sunshine7125 said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know I am pregnant with my 2nd Femara baby! It does work :) good luck to everyone!

What dose of Femara were you on, and what round was it? Also, did you have IUI, or trigger? Just curious! I am on my 1st round of Femara 5mg.


----------



## Sunshine7125

This was round 4 at 5 mg. The first 3 were 2.5 mg. All I did was the Metformin and Femara to get pregnant. I have PCOS :( 

Has anyone heard of risk of miscarriage with Femara? Is it the same as normal pregnancies? I'm worrying myself sick over miscarriage.


----------



## drsquid

cd 2, round two. femara for the first time (never did clomid, just unmedicated last month). fingers crossed and nice to see so many :bfp:'s in this thread


----------



## Sunshine7125

Good Luck :)


----------



## Jinjun

Chiles where are you in your two week wait? I am so excited for you. I am currently 1 well almost 2 days into my 2ww. I did the same protocol as last time 7.5mg of Femara and Novarel HCG trigger. After my miscarriage my cycle did not come some I was on 10mg of Provera 1 pill a day and AF arrived for me 3 days after the last pill. Praying this one works for us both. I hope you are feeling well. Sending you loads of baby dust, and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AetNsHEXIQ&list=UUWdQXGGJ0HhlK9-Sic3-xWA&index=2&feature=plcp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPpJaWXtCLs&list=UUWdQXGGJ0HhlK9-Sic3-xWA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Jinjun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF1JVY0c92o&list=UUWdQXGGJ0HhlK9-Sic3-xWA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Testyprinces

I am TTC for baby #2. I have PCOS but am normal weight. I got pregnant on Metformin alone for first baby but began not ovulating so went to a specialist to try something new. I am still on Metformin 500 mg 3x a day and Femera lowest dose cd 3-7. I did not get pregnant on it last month which was my first cycle but my bloodwork showed ovulation so Dr. says not to get discouraged. They did say that they have you take a break after 6 cycles of it because its not good for you beyond that and you should get pregnant on it by 6 cycles. Some hopefully that answers some of the questions on that. Also I used a fertile focus microscope that worked well ($30) it worked well and actually gave me a positive a day before the opk did so gave more notice and worked so well that I may not buy more opk sticks. I am doing okay but wish the process was less stressful. I have no sex drive and was wondering if anyone else feels this way during this process? I nearly bit my husbands head off twice during the two week wait and hate the stress. Hopefully it ends next cycle and I get a positive pregnancy test. :growlmad:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Just a little positive feedback on the Femara :) I took it one cycle and became pregnant with my son in 2009 and I took it 5 times this time and became pregnant with my daughter in November. I think it's a magical pill!! If you are showing signs of ovulation you have the biggest part taken care of :) You should be pregnant in no time!


----------



## jennvm

I just finished my first round of Femara 5mg CD 3-7, after failing 3 rounds of clomid. We have been TTC for almost a year now at it has been a very trying process. I can start taking my OPK Friday and I am nervous, I feel like we are running out of options.


----------



## Chiles

You may want to trythe the thread femara friends its very active...this is an old thread


----------



## Sunshine7125

jennvm said:


> I just finished my first round of Femara 5mg CD 3-7, after failing 3 rounds of clomid. We have been TTC for almost a year now at it has been a very trying process. I can start taking my OPK Friday and I am nervous, I feel like we are running out of options.


I have had two successful pregnancies with Femara!! :flower: The first time I tried it we had been trying for 17 months and it worked on the very first round! I wish you all the luck and lots baby dust!!!


----------

